# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم China King Box تحديثات :  China King Box V1.19 Updated

## 4gsmmaroc

China King Box V1.19 Update 2012-5-12   1、MTK Add Android 6513、6573 format and Unlockflash.
2、SPD Add 8801G、8800G Read、write flash、format and Unlock.
3、SPD Add 6800H、8800G、8801G Direct read IMEI and Unlock.
4、Adjust MTK、SPD pinfinder function.
5、Adjust SPD 6800H flash read and write.
6、Adjust MSTAR flash read and write.
7、Update Box new firmware 3.02.01 to 3.02.05..  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

